# accidently overclocked.



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 3, 2011)

I had installed gta 4
but it is not working good 
so in anger 

I accidently overclocked my Gpu Using catalyst control center .
I can see anything in normal mod. now i am using safe mod and in it i cant open CCC. please help ..


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

You can try booting from IGP and then reset Card defaults from Catalyst..

hey what is your GPU and MB make and Model ?


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2011)

Reinstall the CCC. It should over ride the OC settings.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 3, 2011)

or use system restore from safe mode


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 3, 2011)

Asus Eah4350 1gb 



asingh said:


> Reinstall the CCC. It should over ride the OC settings.





mithun_mrg said:


> or use system restore from safe mode



Tried both . It is my newly installed Win7 So there are no system checpoints.
Cant access CCC in safe mod and cant uninstall it.



clmlbx said:


> You can try booting from IGP and then reset Card defaults from Catalyst..



How to do this??


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

use on-board display port and then in bios select IGP(Integrated graphics on motherboard) instead of PCI or pcie... then change catalyst settings for your card to default.

what settings did you change?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 3, 2011)

remove u ATI drivers only from the safe mode or use ms-config utility to disable cc from starting up with windows the remove it & re-install


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 3, 2011)

boot using IGP & reinstall CCC again. replug gpu. see what happens.


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2011)

Then just remove the GPU one, and reseat it.


----------



## Alok (Dec 3, 2011)

*may be Offtopic* 
what fps you got in gta4 after overclocking ??


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

^^not worth @ all, he has a low end GPU.. GTA 4 needs proper High end card so we can talk about FPS, below that If it runs it is more then enough.. on My gts 250 it lags on some places..On initial run for few minutes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2011)

go to Safe Mode, open computer and use uninstall/change program button...


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks to all 
But I moved on other way ,little bit simpler,

formated C and installed 7 again..

Doing every thing from starting.

Can you give me suggestion ,on how can i get best performance in gta4 with this rig.
And how to run it without dvd...?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 3, 2011)

you cant.

I'd start with getting a quad-core CPU and a mid range GPU and 4GB RAM if I were you


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 3, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Thanks to all
> But I moved on other way ,little bit simpler,
> 
> formated C and installed 7 again..
> ...




well yes it is simplest & straight way to solve some software base problem.. no trouble shooting at all..  Did you got display ? I was afraid you might have baked your GPU. 

Overclocking is very serious thing and you should do it very carefully.. it can harm your hardware..


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Thanks to all
> But I moved on other way ,little bit simpler,
> 
> formated C and installed 7 again..
> ...



you should have used driver sweeper in safe mode


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> you should have used driver sweeper in safe mode



What is this ...?


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 4, 2011)

REMOVE DRIVERS completely .


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ nice siggy layout 



NitrousNavneet said:


> What is this ...?



Driver Sweeper 



> Driver Sweeper keeps your PC stable and fast with advanced driver removal that ensures the maximal performance of your PC. Driver Sweeper avoids driver conflicts and system failures by removing all previous driver entries. Combined with additional features such as backups and a desktop icon manager, Driver Sweeper offers a complete solution to all your driver needs.



for more info and download 
Phyxion.net - Driver Sweeper


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 5, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice siggy layout



thanx


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> But I moved on other way ,little bit simpler,
> 
> formated C and installed 7 again..
> 
> Doing every thing from starting.


its simple but longest method 



NitrousNavneet said:


> Can you give me suggestion ,on how can i get best performance in gta4 with this rig.


if your config meets the min system requirement then u can run the game @ good settings.



NitrousNavneet said:


> And how to run it without dvd...?


 don't tell me u don't know it..


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> don't tell me u don't know it..



aaaa...
let me tell you.. ""I DON'T KNOW"
There is no crack in both DVD's..


and the proof that they are original ..
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-hfO8f_R-olM/Ttygy0GnV7I/AAAAAAAAAQc/9qdeZSPT_3s/s640/100_4751.JPG
Got a mape also..

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-b8ATLMNqjyM/TtyfniMV7OI/AAAAAAAAAQA/H8fv3OXqE3s/s640/100_4752.JPG
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-g7nK68RAans/Ttygqks28qI/AAAAAAAAAQU/KwMM92W6ZEo/s512/100_4753.JPG


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 5, 2011)

2008 game in 2006???!! 
adjust the date on your cam.

@OP for GTA 4 you need a quad core, 4GB Ram and a decent GPU. Your system wont cut it. Even if you upgrade your card, your CPU is gonna bottleneck in this highly unoptimised game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> aaaa...
> let me tell you.. ""I DON'T KNOW"
> There is no crack in both DVD's..
> and the proof that they are original ..



u won't get it in Original...& I was wondering u don't know how to run without DVD...

use Deamon Tools


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 5, 2011)

To run without DVD. just use NO cd/dvd crack

Get it from here gamecopyworld.com

I am not promoting piracy.. But every owner want to save his legit-mat disc from being worn out.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2011)

crack is legal provided one have the legit game.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 6, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> To run without DVD. just use NO cd/dvd crack
> 
> Get it from here gamecopyworld.com
> 
> I am not promoting piracy.. But every owner want to save his legit-mat disc from being worn out.



Ya trying it..
And I am using a no Dvd Crack in Racedriver Grid..


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

@ OP - get a decent gpu - OC the cpu a little bit ( say 400 Mhz more ) and don't forget to update GTA4 to the latest version


----------

